# Greenham Common - Baseball



## Alansworld (Jul 8, 2012)

Greenham Common airbase, or what's left of the airbase, has been well covered here, except for this bit. In fact, on the whole of the interwebs I can only find 2 pictures of the scoreboard. Here come numbers 3+.

So this is about the old baseball diamond, or rather, the scoreboard and the one remaining bleachers. I've been looking for these for ages, but have failed previously, because there are two old diamonds. One, clearly visible on Google Earth, though invisible at ground level, is near the east end of the runway, and, look though I may, I couldn't find any damned scoreboard there. 

BUT, there's another diamond, outside what would have been the main compound, and it's north of the west end of the runway, and it's now a general playing field next to a housing estate. On GEarth you can just see the scoreboard, due to its shadow, and nearby also visible is the original water tower. 

So, in a very rare spot of Sunday morning sunshine, my brand new camera and I set off.

First, the old bleachers:










There's the water tower in the background.

And now the scoreboard:








































Alan.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2012)

It amazes me that this still exists. A definite curiousity, thanks!


----------



## KingRat (Jul 8, 2012)

To coin a phrase usually uttered by people who don't think ...

NICE FIND!

Seriously, it is. I bloody love this 

(I won't finish with 'I must add this to my to do list')


----------



## night crawler (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice, gona tell us what camera?


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2012)

KingRat said:


> To coin a phrase usually uttered by people who don't think ...
> 
> NICE FIND!
> 
> ...



You forgot to use the dreaded m***h word.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 8, 2012)

Very interesting indeed, something quite different. Nice photos too 



krela said:


> You forgot to use the dreaded m***h word.



Desperately trying to work out what that word is now 

~RR


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the kind words.

Mr Night: it's a Sony SLT A77, 24 glorious megapixels and a wonderful 16-50 2.8 lens.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Brilliant brilliant. A real rarity. Well done.
Godzy


----------



## nelly (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats so different, not sure if its a place that going to attract urbexers by the car load, but its nice to see and great shots too


----------



## night crawler (Jul 8, 2012)

Alansworld said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words.
> 
> Mr Night: it's a Sony SLT A77, 24 glorious megapixels and a wonderful 16-50 2.8 lens.



Very nice I think the Sony is certainly a camera I'd consider if I changed from Canon.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice bit of history,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harry (Jul 9, 2012)

That's orsum


----------



## GAMA_at_Greenham (Jul 9, 2012)

You'll be pleased to know that Greenham Parish Council (in whose parish the Baseball Diamond sits) is working on refurbishing/restoring the scoreboard with help from local RAF and USAF personnel. 

See: 
http://greenham.gov.uk/minutes/minutes120509.pdf, Item 18
http://greenham.gov.uk/minutes/minutes120613.pdf, Item 14

So these pics are a great record of the "before" - hopefully the "after" pics will be as well received!


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 9, 2012)

To GAMA at... I thought I'd read somewhere about refurb plans! I'll keep my eye on the local news!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 9, 2012)

Now that's different!


----------



## urbanisle (Jul 9, 2012)

I like this, its very different


----------

